# Jerry Lee's 1st USDAA trial



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

We went to our first USDAA trial today. It was fun. We only ran jumpers. Jerry Lee got a Q and 1st place. Here is our run. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdG-29z6hyU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Nice job!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

WOW, 1st place.

Well done! USDAA is fun, isn't it. Next time enter EVERYTHING!


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

It was fun MRL. I don't like the chute though (to long) so I won't enter the others but I think I can still enter Gamblers and maybe steeplechase. I will have to read up on all the rules of all the different games.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

They looked great out there and it was fun to watch them run. Thanks to Belinda talking me into coming back on Sunday, Mayhem also got her first Q's in Standard and Jumpers.


----------



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

Wonderful and fantabulous... Good Boy !


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Great run! I don't know much about USDAA but I've been hearing about it more and more... I love his speed and distance work out there. Awesome name, too!


----------



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

Very nice! He's got great speed and distance work.

The chute will be on the course in Gamblers, occasionally it is in the joker. See it sometimes in Steeplechase too, but very rarely. I train my dogs to run straight out of the chute so they don't get tangled. Makes off-courses after the chute tough to avoid sometimes, but it's better than getting tangled in it.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Nice run! Congrats! I love USDAA  

You can also enter Pairs (and choose the side without the chute - though sometimes the judge decides to make everyone run in the order they are listed in), and Snooker. Snooker is so much fun!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

The run looked calm, relaxed, and clean. Good work!



kbella999 said:


> I don't like the chute though (to long) so I won't enter the others


This is curious! Are you concerned about the dog getting caught up in the chute fabric?


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Yes Willy, I am. I've heard stories about dogs getting tangled up in the fabric. With Jerry Lee's elbow problems and 28" height, it scares me that he might get hurt. I'm thinking of trying him out on one in a private lesson and see how he does. Anyone with big dogs have problems going through the long chute? 



wildo said:


> This is curious! Are you concerned about the dog getting caught up in the chute fabric?


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

kbella999 said:


> Yes Willy, I am. I've heard stories about dogs getting tangled up in the fabric. With Jerry Lee's elbow problems and 28" height, it scares me that he might get hurt. I'm thinking of trying him out on one in a private lesson and see how he does. Anyone with big dogs have problems going through the long chute?


Mikko never had a chute accident -he is almost 27". I think it helps maybe because he has to crouch down and can't run through as fast as a smaller dog. I've seen dogs gey caught up once in a while- usually super fast dogs. I think it's a legitimate concern, but it's not a common occurrence.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> I think it's a legitimate concern, but it's not a common occurrence.


I agree. I've seen a slight hang up here or there, but always with the small fast dogs (border terriers). Teach him to drive nose first with his head down and you shouldn't have a problem. Good luck!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I rarely or EVER see issues with the chute WHEN TRAINED PROPERLY, which (frankly) is the way 99.9% of us train it. I'm with everyone else, I train them to go straight out PLUS this is NOT where I choose to save time and call their name to turn them if they are still in the chute (possibly causing them them start turning while in it and twisting it. )

Actually, even this hasn't caused any dog I've seen to get hurt, it just causes them to get tangled so they can't get out. A poorly trained fearful dog would then be more mentally traumatized (along with the fact these are usually with green handlers). The green handlers then are semi hysterical as they untangle their dog, then are overly cra cra when the dog is out. So instead of just calmly untangling and going on like it's just a normal day on the course, it's become a HUGE ISSUE !!!!


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your compliments and comments. I don't have access to a USDAA chute at my class but I can probably get a private lesson with someone who does. I will try it out and see how he does. I'm really looking forward to our next USDAA trial in July.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

kbella999 said:


> I'm really looking forward to our next USDAA trial in July.


Have fun!! Don't let the chute scare you. Common sense (make sure the chute is not twisted before the dog goes through) and proper training (head down, nose down) make this a non-issue.


----------



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

I have seen a number of dogs get tangled, usually when they try to turn towards the handler while in the fabric. I think many people don't spend enough time training the chute, and as soon as the dog starts running through reliably they move on to other things.

-train the dog to run straight through the chute, with head and nose down. Reward placement is key for this. Place the reward (toy or food) on the ground a few feet straight out from the end of the chute. Eventually you can transition to tossing the reward, but again keep tossing it straight out the end of the chute. Random maintenance training with proper reward placement.

-don't use the same verbal cue for the chute and the tunnels. Tunnels almost always have a curve, chute = run straight.

I've done USDAA for 10 years, and the only time my dog has gotten tangled in the chute was when the fabric came off. Fortunately he's a fairly confident dog, and he rolled himself into the weave poles with it, got himself out of the fabric, realized he was in the weaves and started weaving!


----------



## readmeli (Feb 28, 2013)

Wow, that a really impressive send out start! Way to go.


----------

